# Not exactly a model, but a great classic Die Cast - Dinky No. 667



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

As modellers, most of us are familiar with aftermarket stuff. I mean, there’s almost always some kind of extra detail sets, conversion kits, decals or weapons sets that you can buy for a kit, regardless of what kind of model it is, or how much it cost. We’re used to it and we accept it. However, it’s a bit different when you’re talking about toys. 

It seems to me to be asking a bit much of parents to create a toy specifically to go ONLY with another toy, especially when the one being accessorized is the biggest and most expensive toy in the whole line! Maybe that happens more than I think it does, but regardless, I know that practice has been going on for a long time. A perfect old example is the Dinky No. 667 Missile Servicing Platform Vehicle from the early 1960s! This good-sized vehicle existed only to go with the No. 666 Corporal Missile Launcher, the largest and most expensive Dinky of the time!

So, while it might not be a model in the strictest sense, it’s a pretty cool replica of a very oddball vehicle, and worth checking out. Also, while it might not be an accessory in the purest meaning of the word, the fact it it’s really not that functionally valuable without the Corporal. So, take a peek at this old-school piece of British iron and remember that complimentary goods have been around a long time!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/co...ky-no-667-missile-servicing-platform-vehicle/*


----------

